# Bluetooth keyboard

## ddjones

I have a Logitech K780 bluetooth keyboard.  The keyboard is paired, connected and trusted.  It shows up under KDE System Settings/Bluetooth Devices and I can connect and disconnect it there.  Additionally, bluetoothctl shows:

```
[Keyboard K780]# info

Device F5:22:23:FC:90:FD

        Name: Keyboard K780

        Alias: Keyboard K780

        Appearance: 0x03c1

        Icon: input-keyboard

        Paired: yes

        Trusted: yes

        Blocked: no

        Connected: yes

        LegacyPairing: no

        UUID: Generic Access Profile    (00001800-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Generic Attribute Profile (00001801-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Device Information        (0000180a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Battery Service           (0000180f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Human Interface Device    (00001812-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

        UUID: Vendor specific           (00010000-0000-1000-8000-011f2000046d)

        Modalias: usb:v046DpB33Bd0024

[Keyboard K780]#

```

The keyboard does not work, however, in that pressing any key does nothing, either in KDE or in a text console outside X.  One oddity is that the keyboard does not show up in bluedevil-wizard, regardless of whether or not it is currently connected in KDE System Settings.  (My Samsung TV, which has bluetooth capabilities, shows up in both KDE System Settings and bluedevil-wizard.)  Any advice on how to proceed greatly appreciated.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## Lophophora

Hi, just wondering if you managed to resolve this as I just bought the same keyboard and encounter the exact same issue.

Thanks!

----------

## vasettoo

Hi, I'm using K830 with bluetooth or unifying reciever (which suits me best when switching to my Panasonic Smart TV). Mine had problems connecting with Bluetooth in previous kernels prior 4.9.xx, but can't remember which revisions. Look for Logitec options in kernel config too.

I'm on GNOME 3.24.2 if that matters and it's paired through Bluetooth in Control Center.

----------

